# Joke was on me - & others



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

This is a true story. I had purchased a set of ChiaoGoo Bamboo Interchangeables and was anxious to try them out, so Wednesday noon I brought yarn and the size 6 needles out to the living room. I settles into my lounge 
chair, looked up the pattern I wanted to use on my Pc
and reached for my needles to begin. But they were no 
place to be found. Panic! By now, I had my daughter
and my grand-daughter searching for me. My GD was 
crawling on the floor, looking under my chair. No where
to be found. I was very upset. Brand-new, never used needles gone.

That night as I was getting ready for bed, guess what? I
found my needle. All that time it was around my neck. I 
had never done that before, but it is a good idea. Also, the
heat of my body and removed all the kinks out of the cable.
That alone is worth trying this again.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

. Glad you found them.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

You started my day with a chuckle! Thanks.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Too funny. :lol:


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

That's a bit like me going shopping and on returning home, finding my cable needle sticking out behind my ear  Lindseymary


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

That is so funny, thanks for sharing.


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

I very often put a circular needle around my neck after I have finished a project. I've often "found" the needle when getting ready for bed.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh, Thank goodness I'm not the only one who does stuff like that. LOL


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Had to smile  sounds exactly like something I would do


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

Uh-oh, that will be the first place that everyone looks now. I'm glad that you had some help looking anyway. That's a funny one that I will chuckle at all day. When someone asks why I'm smiling, I won't tell on you.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Sounds like something that could happen to many of us!! Just had to chuckle :lol:


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the laugh!!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Like when I put my glasses up over my hair and run around in the house looking all over for them and the Big Guy stops me and puts them back down on my face...


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

My hand is raised as I have done the same thing!! Glad I'm not alone


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Omg!! Sounds like something I would do!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Did you tell the daughter and granddaughter were you found it


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Klockie said:


> This is a true story. I had purchased a set of ChiaoGoo Bamboo Interchangeables and was anxious to try them out, so Wednesday noon I brought yarn and the size 6 needles out to the living room. I settles into my lounge
> chair, looked up the pattern I wanted to use on my Pc
> and reached for my needles to begin. But they were no
> place to be found. Panic! By now, I had my daughter
> ...


You sound like me. One time my best friend and I went shopping for bras. We shared the same fitting room because the store was busy. We both tried on several. When we were done I couldn't find the bra I wore into the store. We both looked all over. We opened all the boxes again and again. The bra I was wearing was a new one and I thought we might not have noticed and put it into a box by mistake. After looking for quite awhile, I looked at my friend and said "I know I wore one in here." I'm a 44 DDD so bra less is not my style. About that time I looked down and there was my bra. I had just pushed it down to my waist instead of taking it completely off. Of course I couldn't see it because the girls were in the way. My friend laughed until she cried, and still takes much glee in repeating the story of our now famous shopping trip.


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok, yesterday I was looking frantically for my keys in my handbag. The keys were right in my hand. I confess.


----------



## Gwendolyn67 (Jun 27, 2014)

I've done things like that as well. Thanks for sharing


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

lindseymary said:


> That's a bit like me going shopping and on returning home, finding my cable needle sticking out behind my ear  Lindseymary


I'm guilty of that too, felt such an idiot nobody said anything though


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

It's good the needles were found. Too bad you lost a whole day of pleasurable knitting with them.


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

What, searching all over the house for my cell phone when I had it in my hand, never happened.

One say my DH went shopping, major trip for several hours, grocery, Walmart, Home Depot, Cabelas, etc. He was hauling in the bags, turned around and had a sock stuck to the back of his shoulder. We still laugh about that one.


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

its called knitting jewellery


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

Worst part is when you're all alone and do something like that...and you still look around to see if anyone caught you !!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

done that


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

This made me smile ! So glad you found them! I've often gone out with a crochet hook tucked over my ear but more often than not a needle of some description in the side of my cardigan.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Recently i was folding laundry before going shopping. Did the shopping had a coffee with a friend. Arrived home to find a sock sitting on my shoulder. Not a soul said a word. Later wondered how observant people really are.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

All of these were so funny. I've never thought about putting a circular around my neck to hold it - but I will now! And I'll know where to look if it should go missing


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Now I have sat on my needles to take the curves out, but never worn around my neck!

So glad you found your needle!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great way to straighten out the cord ;-)


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Klockie said:


> This is a true story. I had purchased a set of ChiaoGoo Bamboo Interchangeables and was anxious to try them out, so Wednesday noon I brought yarn and the size 6 needles out to the living room. I settles into my lounge
> chair, looked up the pattern I wanted to use on my Pc
> and reached for my needles to begin. But they were no
> place to be found. Panic! By now, I had my daughter
> ...


I was frantically searching for a needle I was holding between my teeth. You are not alone.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

At least you found them,thats the main thing.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Not going through the other 2 pages...but it IS a nice way to eliminate having to run or boil hot water to straighten the cable. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

yes I am potty also..Spent ages looking for my specs .had problems with not being able to see very well so was gropeing about only to realise they were on the top of my head lol.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Last week I went to my dentist appointment with my row counter around my neck. Found it when I returned home. Not sure what the dentist thought. Maybe that I needed it to tally up the bill, but that wouldn't work because the highest number that my row counter goes up to is waaaay shy of what I was charged.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Not to worry, you are not alone!



Klockie said:


> This is a true story. I had purchased a set of ChiaoGoo Bamboo Interchangeables and was anxious to try them out, so Wednesday noon I brought yarn and the size 6 needles out to the living room. I settles into my lounge
> chair, looked up the pattern I wanted to use on my Pc
> and reached for my needles to begin. But they were no
> place to be found. Panic! By now, I had my daughter
> ...


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Another reason to buy bamboo--could only imagine what metal ones would feel like--brrrr :-o :shock:


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Too funny! Nice to know you found a new method of working out the kinks!


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Too funny! We've all probably done something like that........I know I have!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

glad you found them


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

JulesKnit said:


> Oh, Thank goodness I'm not the only one who does stuff like that. LOL


Me too!!!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

We all have our "favorite" place to keep needles and sometimes it takes me days to spot where I placed them for safe keeping. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

have to laugh! how funny! it's always in the last place you look!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I've hung my circular needle around my neck forgot it was there and went shopping.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Been there, only after I purchased another set I found the one I thought I lost. It was right where I put them. :lol: :lol:


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Don't you love it when something like that happens!


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

One day I went to the grocers. I saw a lady with a Q-Tip sticking out of each ear. Her hair was very stylish and looked like it had been heavily sprayed with hair spray. I think she put the Q-Tips in her ears to keep the spray out and forgot to remove them.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Glad you located them. That's as bad as people losing their specs and they're on their heads.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I couldn't find my watch so I settled for another only to later on find out I had 2 watches on.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

momcat531 said:


> One day I went to the grocers. I saw a lady with a Q-Tip sticking out of each ear. Her hair was very stylish and looked like it had been heavily sprayed with hair spray. I think she put the Q-Tips in her ears to keep the spray out and forgot to remove them.


Omg I am laughing. (My bird is even laughing)


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Haha!


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

A good laugh ... now where did I put my glasses?


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Sounds like something I would do!


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Been there, done that!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh yes sounds familiar. Glad you found them.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

momcat531 said:


> One day I went to the grocers. I saw a lady with a Q-Tip sticking out of each ear. Her hair was very stylish and looked like it had been heavily sprayed with hair spray. I think she put the Q-Tips in her ears to keep the spray out and forgot to remove them.


My daughter and I got a good laugh out of that one. Thanks for postg. i


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

goodness...such funny stories I can relate to! I couldn't find my sunglasses when I was leaving my grandfather's car.....searched and searched....had three others helping....they were on my face!!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Klockie said:


> This is a true story. I had purchased a set of ChiaoGoo Bamboo Interchangeables and was anxious to try them out, so Wednesday noon I brought yarn and the size 6 needles out to the living room. I settles into my lounge
> chair, looked up the pattern I wanted to use on my Pc
> and reached for my needles to begin. But they were no
> place to be found. Panic! By now, I had my daughter
> ...


Sounds like something we all do. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

But what gets me is that no one else saw them there, either!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Klockie said:


> This is a true story. I had purchased a set of ChiaoGoo Bamboo Interchangeables and was anxious to try them out, so Wednesday noon I brought yarn and the size 6 needles out to the living room. I settles into my lounge
> chair, looked up the pattern I wanted to use on my Pc
> and reached for my needles to begin. But they were no
> place to be found. Panic! By now, I had my daughter
> ...


Oh my that's funny! It's like looking for your glasses when you discover you have them on or they are sitting atop of your head! Fess up how many if us have done that???😏


----------



## Margeeh348 (Jan 10, 2013)

Funny! Sounds like something I would do.


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks so much for the good morning chuckle. I can see myself doing the same thing. Just not yet.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> My hand is raised as I have done the same thing!! Glad I'm not alone


Nope, not alone! I have done the same thing!


----------



## craftyladyvalerie (Mar 1, 2014)

oh that just cracked me up. That is exactly the type of thing I would do lol. It is only 6:30 a.m. and having a good laugh first thing in the morning is just the ticket. Glad you found them anyway, and thanks for the laugh!!!!!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

lynnlassiter said:


> have to laugh! how funny! it's always in the last place you look!


Love the shawl in your avatar! Beautiful design and colors.


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

that is what I call a senior moment :roll:


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Did you tell the daughter and granddaughter were you found it


Yes and they enjoyed a real belly laugh!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

I forget and wear my row counter so much, I've decided to make more additional "necklaces" in assorted colors to match my outfits. Then when I do forget to take it off before leaving the house, it will look like A piece of jewelry.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I love it! I can relate. I have put my knitting bag over my shoulder (twice now) when leaving the house and then I put my purse over my shoulder as well and have actually gone looking for the knitting bag until I realize where it is. Is that Alzheimer's??!! Grrrrrrr.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

Dsynr said:


> Like when I put my glasses up over my hair and run around in the house looking all over for them and the Big Guy stops me and puts them back down on my face...


That's why I have my 'distance' glasses on a string around my neck for TV! In every room 'readers' that often end up on top of my head. :-( :shock:


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh yes! I went to the desk on a cruise ship saying I had left my glasses in the dining room, then I looked down and the were tucked in to my v neck under a scarf.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> My hand is raised as I have done the same thing!! Glad I'm not alone


Me Too!!!! although I found them before going off to bed.. but had a good search while they were still missing...LOL I always put them around my neck now.. so I look there first  your right it warms the cables up very nicely


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Cute story!!


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

LOL- welcome to my world!!!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Funny! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

A good look at us aging.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Too, too funny. I did the same thing yesterday with my readers.


----------



## ndouglassped (Jan 25, 2014)

My friend was on the phone on her way to work and said she forgot something and went back home. I could hear her as she was tearing the house apart. Finally I asked what she was looking for and she said her phone! I told her "your talking on the phone". We all have these days!! Your story made me laugh and gave a useful tip at the same time! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Donsdotter (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh no! I can SO see myself doing that too!! Ha ha


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Giggling!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes we are all alike! I too have dine both, with glasses, before I got contacts and needles!!!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

We were showing something to my DD and she said, "Wait, I have to get my glasses." We are started laughing as she was wearing them...Maybe time for an eye checkup?


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes...that kind of thing happens to many of us. I have been known to hunt for hours looking for my glasses....only finding them sitting on the top of my head.
Jane


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

One day I was doing crossword puzzles and got up to do something else. When returning, could not find my pencil anywhere. Hunted high and low, retraced my steps, the whole nine yards. I sat back down, grabbed my coffee cup to take a swallow and guess what? I found my pencil. I had been holding it in my teeth the whole time......duh! I have this habit of holding things in my teeth for just a minute........... Guess I should break that habit!


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow, that is funny. Thank you for the chuckle. I need reading glasses to knit and keep misplacing my glasses. 9 times out of 10 they are sitting on my head! And I have just spent an hour running around saying, Now where are they! I just Had them! BUT in your adversity you found a hint we all can use. Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

LOLOLOLOLOL. That is something we can all relate to. :lol:


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

YES! :-D


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Klockie said:


> This is a true story. I had purchased a set of ChiaoGoo Bamboo Interchangeables and was anxious to try them out, so Wednesday noon I brought yarn and the size 6 needles out to the living room. I settles into my lounge
> chair, looked up the pattern I wanted to use on my Pc
> and reached for my needles to begin. But they were no
> place to be found. Panic! By now, I had my daughter
> ...


Freaking hilarious :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D I can totally see you as you went through the search and then to find it where you did! been there - done that...


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

JulesKnit said:


> Oh, Thank goodness I'm not the only one who does stuff like that. LOL


last night while getting changed cn droped off. Had it in my neck of my t-shirt.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

It is so wonderful to see that we all get a wee bit crazy at times and then have to laugh at ourselves. These stories certainly made me laugh as I've done so many myself. Made my day. Thanks


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

So funny. I needed that!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

So glad to realize that maybe I'm not getting dementia...I do this stuff all the time. This morning I was making my smoothie, washed the blueberries for it and then had to answer the phone. When I got back to the kitchen, the berries were gone! I looked everywhere, even in the wastebasket to see if I'd thrown them out accidentally. I have a very small kitchen and couldn't understand how they disappeared. Finally, I decided to finish the smoothie without them and lo and behold...the berries were already in the blender! Yesterday, I couldn't find my sunglasses, so got another pair. Once I was in the store I pushed them up on my head and lo and behold--the first pair was already on my head. I don't know what people thought of me, running around the store with 2 pairs of sunglasses on.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

I remember one day when I was still teaching I thought I was having a stroke. My students were quietly drawing and I was grading portfolios. I looked up and noticed my vision was blurred on my left side. I was terrified and did not want to panic in front of my students. I said to the little girl seated in front of my desk- "Please get the teacher next door and tell her to come ASAP. I'm having a little emergency. Don't disrupt any other students. Thank you." She looked up at me very sweetly and said O.K. Before I go can I tell you something? I said of course. She looked me square in the eyes and quietly said- "Did you know one of the lenses from your glasses is on your desk?


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

sockyarn said:


> Too funny. :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## slwr2000 (May 29, 2014)

That is good and got a good laugh out of it as I have done the same myself. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

I have for many years put my circular needles around my neck. Once My DH said Is that a new necklace or you trying to start a new style????????LOL. Glad you found them.Happy knitting.


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

I have for many years put my circular needles around my neck. Once My DH said Is that a new necklace or you trying to start a new style????????LOL. Glad you found them.Happy knitting.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh my....you've just joined "our" lost and found group. I've done that a few times.....


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

harter0310 said:


> We all have our "favorite" place to keep needles and sometimes it takes me days to spot where I placed them for safe keeping. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I put 3 packs of new blocking wires "safe" when they arrived,so they wouldn't get buckled. Could anyone tell me where?(St Anthony must reckon it's my problem,this time)Lindseymary


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

thats funny


----------



## camry05 (Apr 4, 2014)

I can understand you not seeing them around your own neck. However I can not understand your daughter and GD not seeing them. Have a good day.

G in PA
:lol:


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Noreen said:


> Had to smile  sounds exactly like something I would do


Me too!! <G>


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Sticksandstrings said:


> I remember one day when I was still teaching I thought I was having a stroke. My students were quietly drawing and I was grading portfolios. I looked up and noticed my vision was blurred on my left side. I was terrified and did not want to panic in front of my students. I said to the little girl seated in front of my desk- "Please get the teacher next door and tell her to come ASAP. I'm having a little emergency. Don't disrupt any other students. Thank you." She looked up at me very sweetly and said O.K. Before I go can I tell you something? I said of course. She looked me square in the eyes and quietly said- "Did you know one of the lenses from your glasses is on your desk?


 :lol: Aren't you glad the other teacher didn't come in and tell you that or the ER doctor??


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Loved reading your post b/c I have done the same thing with my Harmony I/Cs !


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Sigh, been there, done that. When my daughter was going to the college I was working at at the time, she drove and I knit on the commute. She learned early on not to talk to me (which suited her as well) when I was knitting lace. I was working on a sweater one morning and had finished the ribbing and knitted the stitches onto the body needle, put the ribbing needle around my neck. Later that morning my boss complimented me on my new jewelry. That confused me because I don't wear any jewelry other than my wedding ring and earrings. Looked down, the needle was still around my neck. Wish I could say this only happened once, but... And then there was the night I'd been knitting in my nightie on the sofa and didn't realize I still had the smaller needle around my neck until I turned the lights out in bed.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Last week I went to my dentist appointment with my row counter around my neck. Found it when I returned home. Not sure what the dentist thought. Maybe that I needed it to tally up the bill, but that wouldn't work because the highest number that my row counter goes up to is waaaay shy of what I was charged.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:
I always take my knitting to dental appointments, keeps me calm. My hygienist is also a knitter.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

Klockie said:


> This is a true story. I had purchased a set of ChiaoGoo Bamboo Interchangeables and was anxious to try them out, so Wednesday noon I brought yarn and the size 6 needles out to the living room. I settles into my lounge
> chair, looked up the pattern I wanted to use on my Pc
> and reached for my needles to begin. But they were no
> place to be found. Panic! By now, I had my daughter
> ...


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

enjoyed your story, glad it ended well


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

LOL, just a teeny senior moment!!


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

kathycam said:


> :lol: Aren't you glad the other teacher didn't come in and tell you that or the ER doctor??


OMG- I am so glad! I didn't know whether to be more embarrassed or greatful! I still laugh about it. When I read the original posting here it just reminded me that we're all human and it's OK! I think as long as we keep our sense of humor- we're still good!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

We have so-o-o-o much in common!


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Don't we do the funniest things. Thos who can laugh at themselves get the most laughs.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Yep, been there, done that.
:-D


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Boy. I have done that!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

At least you found them before you injured yourself!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

And the glasses that were on top of my head!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> Too funny. :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

At least you found them.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Glad you can laugh at yourself. Surprised the others didn't notice them. I have lost a loom hook and guess I will find it in my yarn someday. Good suggestion for getting the kinks out of the cable.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Good one! Thx for sharing.
Like putting your eye glasses on top of your head.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

How funny. I do that with my glasses......forget they're on the top of my head.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Now you know where to look first! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Dsynr said:


> Like when I put my glasses up over my hair and run around in the house looking all over for them and the Big Guy stops me and puts them back down on my face...


Funny, my husband did something similar - spending 10 minutes looking for car keys that were in his hand!

A few years ago, one day I was getting ready to leave for work and put on my shoes while the room was dark and didn't put the light on. When I arrived at work, one of the girls came up to me and said, "Do you realize you have two different color shoes on?" One was black, the other dark blue. I responded upon looking at them, saying "Yes, as a matter of fact I have another pair just like these at home!" We had a good laugh. Of course, since then, I do put the bedroom light on!


----------

